# Как я растягиваю поясницу



## Maxwell (24 Фев 2011)

Выкладываю ссылку на яндекс-хранилище с моим видео: MVI_3870.avi Нога быстрее перестаёт болеть после трудодня и я быстрее засыпаю. Вопросы и язвительные замечания приветствуются.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Фев 2011)

*Как я растягиваю поясницу.*

55 метров на скорости 56 килобит....


----------



## Kotenok (24 Фев 2011)

*Как я растягиваю поясницу.*

Да доктор, скорость очень маленькая, хорошо понимаю.
Уважаемый ascerdfe, попробуйте выложить ваши снимки через www.radikal.ru и скопируйте 3-ю ссылку.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Фев 2011)

*Как я растягиваю поясницу.*

Веселое видео. Но! Если вам после этой лебедки становится легче, то почему бы и не практиковать.


----------



## mgn (24 Фев 2011)

*Как я растягиваю поясницу.*

Пока комп скачивает видео, поделюсь своим упражнением на эту тему. При этом растягиваются мышцы пресса.
Стоя на четвереньках передвигаю кисти рук по ковру вперед на выдохе с последующей задержкой дыхания. Спина прямая, живот втягивается.


----------



## Maxwell (24 Фев 2011)

*Как я растягиваю поясницу.*



mgn написал(а):


> Стоя на четвереньках передвигаю кисти рук по ковру вперед на выдохе с последующей задержкой дыхания. Спина прямая, живот втягивается.


Ну это с роликом для пресса ещё делают.

Добавлено через 18 минут
Выкладываю снимки: (четыре снимка с разными настройками фотика одного и того же R-негатива) 
На R-снимке два положения:
 1. тело в положении стоя;
 2. тело в положении стоя с наклоном в 60 градусов от вертикали с опорой руками на элемент конструкции R-аппарата и выгибом поясницы кзади мышцами бёдер и живота.
МРТ за январь 2010 + август 2010: 
Есть ещё ноябрь 2010, выкладывать?


----------



## mgn (24 Фев 2011)

*Как я растягиваю поясницу.*

Ролик имеется, пока форма не позволяет.
Делаю вышеописанное упражнение после скручиваний на пресс (вначале тонизирую, затем растягиваю).
Скрутки делаю соединив ступни вместе, разведя колени.
Ладони завожу тыльной стороной под почки, лицевой на пол.
Начинаю с кифозирования в пояснице, затем отрываются плечи. Шея прямая.


----------



## Maxwell (27 Фев 2011)

*Как я растягиваю поясницу.*

MVI_3879.avi тоже мне помогает от нытья в пояснице.


----------



## nuwa (28 Фев 2011)

*Как я растягиваю поясницу.*



ascerdfg написал(а):


> Выкладываю снимки: (четыре снимка с разными настройками фотика одного и того же R-негатива).....


*ascerdfg*, пожалуйста, не архивируйте материалы, которые можно разместить на форуме через Управление вложениями. Это создаёт дополнительную сложность для вачей и тех, у кого ограничен трафик интернета. Архив распаковала. Фотографии добавила Вам в сообщение.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (1 Мар 2011)

*ascerdfg*  В представленном вами упражнении нет упражнения на растяжку спины. Это упражнение для развития мышц брюшного пресса, точнее прямых мышц живота. Незначительное растяжение выпрямителей спины, которое при этом происходит не сопоставимо с таковым при выполнении других упражнений, где применяется целенаправленная растяжка (скрутка лежа, к примеру). Но как упражнение для пресса, ваше упражнение очень даже не плохое, по крайней мере решается задача выключения подвздошно-поясничной мышцы. Замечу, что укрепление мышц пресса - необходимо условие обеспечения здоровья спины. Но к вашему упражнению надо добавить другие, направленные на укрепление мышц спины и их растяжку.


----------



## Maxwell (1 Мар 2011)

Варьируя рабочим весом, я могу и спину качать, не так рьяно, но качать. Можно делать наклоны, скажете Вы, но для меня наклоны пока тяжелы без частичного снятия веса туловища этим тренажёром.


----------

